# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Мужские стрижки, где сделать?

## Jarash

подскажите в минске хорошего мастера или мастеров по мужским стрижкам. И если есть примеры работы, то и их

----------


## Максимка

Мне нравится барбер Вадим шифрин, в инстаграм есть примеры его работ vadim_shifrin_barber , отличный мастер и человек

----------


## Jarash

А разве для мастера обязательно быть хорошим человеком?)) Ему же просто стрижку надо сделать, тут мастерство нужно

----------


## Максимка

Не знаю как вам, а мне имеет смысл когда есть язык с человеком, тогда и стрижку сможет нормально сделать, да и просто поняв вас, образ будет виднее для мастера. Может что-то и преувеличиваю, но вижу это так. Поэтому еще часто предлагаю искать себе мастера под себя.

----------


## Jarash

Может и логично. Какие еще варианты можно рассмотреть, предложить?

----------

